# Retired the Sprinter Got us a ProMaster



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Here is a couple pics of the Promaster I got. It is a 2015 2500 Hight Top 159" wheel base 3.0 4 cylinder diesel with a Automated Manual transmission. I will get some close up pictures of the CargoLocks Deadbolts later. I will also get pictures of the LED lighting I am installing once the other strips get here.

The shelving, floor mat and bulkhead is by Weather Guard, I had them install the Viper alarm system with remote start and a two way remote that notifies me if someone set off the alarm. I also modified the fuel compartment door and added a Cam lock since there is no available locking fuel caps for the diesel, and the DEF cap.

Now I just need to come up with some sort of graphics to letter it up.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

What's the distance from the head to the door? + or - 10'.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

KoleckeINC said:


> What's the distance from the head to the door? + or - 10'.


Over 10', I will let you know total tomorrow when I finish loading it up.


----------



## hedrickplumbing (Dec 1, 2013)

Good luck with it I have one that's a year and a half old have 4 recalls and no one in my area works on them . But they sell them lol . I am trading in for a ford . Hope you have better luck


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Mine has one recall on the ignition switch. The dealer I purchased it from has two top rated Promaster mechanics working for them. So not an issue getting service. Plus the dealer gives a free loaner if its going to take more than a couple hours to work on.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't care about the recalls-whatever happened to a big engine you can trust. You make your money back twice in the 100,000-300,000 mile range. What good is fuel economy if your van motor blows up. Good call on the viper/diesel.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

That looks bad ass


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I like the colour of that rig. Coloured rigs aworse much nicer than the white ones that everyone buys. The pro master doesn't do it for me, I'm not paying for it though. As long as your happy I'm happy.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

KoleckeINC said:


> What's the distance from the head to the door? + or - 10'.


11 foot 4 inches


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Here is the cargolock Deadbolts.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Mine has one recall on the ignition switch. The dealer I purchased it from has two top rated Promaster mechanics working for them. So not an issue getting service. Plus the dealer gives a free loaner if its going to take more than a couple hours to work on.


Every vehicle has recalls. It's a matter of CYA.

How's Big Red running? I'm a short timer, but my GMC is even shorter. You know I won't be able to retire without one.more.capital.purchase. 

My big thing is having the cargo section airtight from the cab.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Plumber said:


> Every vehicle has recalls. It's a matter of CYA.
> 
> How's Big Red running? I'm a short timer, but my GMC is even shorter. You know I won't be able to retire without one.more.capital.purchase.
> 
> My big thing is having the cargo section airtight from the cab.


My last three fill ups I calculated my mileage to be 21.2 to 21.9 mpg. So its already doing better than my sprinter which was only 17 mpg on its best days. Only complaint which is common with these ProMaster's is the brake squeal, which is starting to go away as I load it up.

I am slowly setting up the back the way I like it. Once I get more done with it I'll post more pictures.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> My last three fill ups I calculated my mileage to be 21.2 to 21.9 mpg. So its already doing better than my sprinter which was only 17 mpg on its best days. Only complaint which is common with these ProMaster's is the brake squeal, which is starting to go away as I load it up.
> 
> I am slowly setting up the back the way I like it. Once I get more done with it I'll post more pictures.


USPO bought 10k 2016 Promasters---5% of their fleet.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> My last three fill ups I calculated my mileage to be 21.2 to 21.9 mpg. So its already doing better than my sprinter which was only 17 mpg on its best days. Only complaint which is common with these ProMaster's is the brake squeal, which is starting to go away as I load it up.
> 
> I am slowly setting up the back the way I like it. Once I get more done with it I'll post more pictures.




just wondering what one those pretty red trucks cost out the door>>???


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> just wondering what one those pretty red trucks cost out the door>>???


We got them down to 37K out the door including the shelves and alarm system. I bought the rubber mat myself since it did not come with the upfit package.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Worthless without pics


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Plumber said:


> Worthless without pics


Did you miss the first post in this thread?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I've been looking into getting a promaster 2500 as well. Was your last van a 2500/250 as well? I have a Chevy express 2500, it looks like I could fit my whole van in the back of yours. Any complaints so far besides the brakes? Did they stop squeaking?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Michaelcookplum said:


> I've been looking into getting a promaster 2500 as well. Was your last van a 2500/250 as well? I have a Chevy express 2500, it looks like I could fit my whole van in the back of yours. Any complaints so far besides the brakes? Did they stop squeaking?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Once I loaded the van the squeaking did stop. My last van was a Sprinter 2500 159" wheel base. It was a little longer than the Promaster, but the Promaster seems to have more overall width space. I can fit 10' lengths of pipe in the back with plenty room to spare.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> Once I loaded the van the squeaking did stop. My last van was a Sprinter 2500 159" wheel base. It was a little longer than the Promaster, but the Promaster seems to have more overall width space. I can fit 10' lengths of pipe in the back with plenty room to spare.



That's awesome! Can't wait til I buy mine. I've been searching for a colored one, they're out there but rare. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I wanted a Yellow one but the color will not be available to late this year.


----------



## hedrickplumbing (Dec 1, 2013)

Gotta out of my promaster for this transit hope I have better luck . Time to load and get ready


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

hedrickplumbing said:


> View attachment 79954
> 
> 
> Gotta out of my promaster for this transit hope I have better luck . Time to load and get ready



Smart move. I'd take a Ford over a Dodge any day. IMO, a Dodge van is a POS. At least that's been my experience. Good luck!


----------



## hedrickplumbing (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks man it was only a year old and falling apart no more dodge for me .


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Dodge vans = Garbage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I added some inexpensive LED lighting to the cargo area.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

BTW, still running great. I am now averaging 22 to 24 MPH, it improved now that I have gotten used to the how the robotized manual transmission works (no manual clutch computer works the single plate clutch). No more brake squeal, it went away on its own. I am pleasantly surprised with it for it having the FIAT diesel 3.0 engine with the robotized manual transmission.


----------



## BPlumbing (Feb 17, 2012)

*promaster*



Drain Pro said:


> Dodge vans = Garbage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like my promaster, the gas mileage is great, there is lots of room, easy to get into but there are a few things I don't like about it (the sliding door was freezing in the winter and not able to close hopefully that is fixed now). Overall it has been great. They have the best financing rates too 0%.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Have anyone drove one of these pro masters in the snow. I'm curious how they do Believe they are front wheel drive?


----------

